# Silberionen gegen bakterienverursachte Gerüche? "Blue Magic Ball" ?



## schwipschwap (4. April 2009)

Hallo Zusammen! 


Mir ist aufgefallen, dass *neue* Trikots/ Jacken etc. nach der ersten Wäsche wesentlich länger brauchen, bis sie anfangen zu riechen als wenn sie mal richtig stinken und dann gewaschen werden. 
Meine neue Regenjacke konnte ich den Winter fünf oder sechsmal anziehen bis sie gerochen hat. Dann hab ich sie gewaschen einmal angehabt und sie hat sofort wieder richtig gestunken. 
Ich habe ein spezielles Sportwäsche Waschmittel, wasche auf 40° feinwäsche mit WasserPlus. Auch die in einem anderen Thread empfohlene Handwäsche habe ich ausprobiert bzw. benutze ich bevorzugt bei den Wind / Regenjacken die ich nur drübergezogen habe um sie zu schonen.

Mit ein bisschen Google scheinen des Rätsels Lösung die Bakterien zu sein, die bei der Wäsche nicht abgetötet werden. 
Die Lösung über die Chemiekeule (Sagrotan etc.) soll aber in vielen Fällen Hautreizungen nach sich zu ziehen.
Gefunden habe ich eine angeblich lang anhaltende, schonende Alternative: Bekämpfung mit Silberionen. 

Das Wunderding für den Endverbraucher heißt hier: "Blue Magic Ball"

Einfach mit in die Waschmaschine oder in das Handwaschbecken hineingegeben verspricht der Hersteller eine Abtötung der Bakterien durch die freigesetzten Silberionen. Gerüche sollen dadurch abgetötet und sogar bis zu mehreren Tagen tragen sollen Gerüche nicht entstehen. 

Das ganze sogar Tüv-Geprüft und garantiert für 160 Waschzyklen. 

Wenn Werbetexter nur nicht zur Übertreibung neigen würden, hätte ich das Wunderbällchen schon längst bestellt. (Er kostet aber knapp 30 ) 

Kennt jemand diesen Ball oder etwas vergleichbares? Funktioniert das wirklich? 

Es nervt mich tierisch das meine Kleidung teilweise noch vor dem erreichen des Biergartens, obwohl frisch gewaschen, wieder stinken als würde ich schon drei Tage fahren...


Grüße

SchwipSchwap


----------



## Blaustich (4. April 2009)

Laut diesen beiden Seiten soll der Ball nicht sonderlich gut helfen:
klick 1
klick 2 (hier ist besonders die zweite Seite interessant).

Meiner Erfahrung nach hilft es am besten sich die Achselhaare zu rasieren  Aber eigentlich habe ich das Problem mit riechenden Klamotten nur, wenn ich sie nicht sofort nach dem Fahren wasche.
Gewaschen wird entweder mit der Hand oder bei stärkerer Verschmutzung (Schlamm etc.) in der Waschmaschine bei 40° zusammen mit Perwoll Sport.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwipschwap (4. April 2009)

danke für die Links! 
Scheint also mal wieder nur Humbug zu sein, sehr schade.
Hatte schon gehofft ... 

Das Perwoll Sport hab ich auch, das mit dem Deo Effekt, oder?
Achselhaare sind rasiert, daran liegts wohl eher nicht  

Einlegen in Essigwasser soll helfen vor dem Waschen.
Wie schauts da aus mit der Imprägnierung von Regenjacken? Die ganze Radsportkleidung ist so saumäßig teuer, dass ich keine Lust habe, meine Kleidung ständig zu ersetzen weil sie in der Maschine auseinanderfallen ...


----------



## Infernal (4. April 2009)

fahr langsamer, dann schwitzte weniger -> weniger geruch


----------



## schwipschwap (5. April 2009)

haha  

oder ich fahr nackt ..


----------



## barbarissima (5. April 2009)

Ich benutze seit Jahren Wäschesagrotan. Das gibt es übrigens auch in "Sensitiv". Hatte noch nie Hautreizungen und finde, dass die Klamotten tatsächlich erst wesentlich später anfangen zu riechen


----------



## schwipschwap (5. April 2009)

Okey, dann probiere ich das jetzt mal aus. Günstiger als der Ball auf jeden Fall. 

Kann ich denn da auch imprägnierte Wäsche mit waschen ( = Regenjacke )?

Gruß


----------



## Peter Freiburg (5. April 2009)

Hallo Schwipschwap,

ich habe den BlueMagicBall. War auch skeptisch, möchte ihn aber nicht mehr missen!

Es funktioniert wirklich gut. Hatte ihn hauptsächlich nicht wegen Radklamotten gekauft, sondern um ein Hemd auch mal zwei Tage anziehen zu können --> spart Geld, Waschzeit und schont die Klamotten.

Selbst Socken könnte ich theoretisch zwei Tage anziehen. Die Klamotten riechen tatsächlich weit weniger schnell nach Schweiß.
Gut funktioniert es auch bei Handtüchern, die bleiben länger frisch, müffeln nicht so schnell.

Bei Radklamotten: Radhose kann ich zwei mal anziehen. Riecht zwar nach dem ersten mal nicht wie frisch gewaschen, aber deutlich neutraler als ohne den Ball. Nach einer epischen Tour wasche ich aber trotzdem die Buchse. Aber so nach ner Stunde auf der Rolle gehts echt noch für ne zweite Runde.

Das gleiche gilt fürs Trikot. Ausserdem halten die schönen Bike-Klamotten so länger. Am besten zusätzlich die Klamotten nach dem ersten mal tragen an die Luft hängen.

Dazu noch immer schön die Achseln rasieren, das macht echt viel aus, den in den Achselhaaren siedeln die ganzen schönen Bakterien, die deinen Schweiß zersetzen und das riecht eben dann.

Der Ball ist also kein Humbug, funktioniert sehr gut. Der Preis ist hoch, aber in der Summe rechnet es sich für mich locker. 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Black Evil (19. Juli 2010)

Ich habe so eine große Pulle Wunddesinfektionsmittel besorgt und sprühe damit bevor ich die Klamotten in die Waschmaschine haue, zB die Shirts unter den Armen damit ein. Das funktioniert am besten und sogar bei guten Hemden. Mit normalem Sagrotan habe ich das aber auch schon gemacht.

Übrigens kann man empfindliche Membran-Klamotten gegen Gerüche am besten einfrieren. Ab und zu sollte man diese dann auch Bügeln.


----------



## strangeandnice (19. Juli 2010)

Hi Schwipschwap,

ich habe auch den Ball gekauft, nachdem ich lange rumgerätselt habe was denn nun gegen das Gemiefe in den Klamotten hilft.

Ich habe noch kein Optimum gefunden, aber bestimmte Faserarten sind geruchsanfälliger als andere, so dass ich nun langfristig versuche umzusteigen.
Im Prinzip ist es eine Kombination aus:
-keine Baumwollsachen anziehen
-beonders schnell miefende T-Shirts früher oder später wegschmeissen
-sofort waschen, auch wenn die Maschine nicht voll ist
-BlueBall in die Wäsche
-etwas Zitronensäure soll helfen

die Wäsche auf 95 Grad zu waschen habe ich noch nicht probiert, ist schliesslich bei den kleinen Mengen eine heftige Energieverschwendung, es sei denn man wäschts mit den Handtüchern etc. aber wann ist das grade zur selben Zeit fällig...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (19. Juli 2010)

strangeandnice schrieb:


> die Wäsche auf 95 Grad zu waschen habe ich noch nicht probiert, ist schliesslich bei den kleinen Mengen eine heftige Energieverschwendung, es sei denn man wäschts mit den Handtüchern etc. aber wann ist das grade zur selben Zeit fällig...



Fahrradtrikots will ich mal nach ner Kochwäsche sehen. Meine Wäsche mieft auch nach 30°C nicht. Benutze sondern Apfel-Colorwaschmittel von Frosch.
Wenn noch in den Biergarten gehen will:







 Hat auch haarsträubend tolle Silberionen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black Evil (20. Juli 2010)

Diese Silberionen-Deos wirken bei stinkenden Klamotten übrigens auch direkt aufgetragen...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (20. Juli 2010)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Diese Silberionen-Deos wirken bei stinkenden Klamotten übrigens auch direkt aufgetragen...



Und Silberionen Deospray hat noch jeden Werwolf in die Flucht geschlagen. Blöd ist nur, wenn man versehentlich die Knoblauchspray erwischt


----------



## ilex (20. Juli 2010)

dem einstimmigen Chor der anwesenden Hobby-Hygieniker mag man kritische Meinungen profunder Dermatologen ja schon fast nicht mehr entgegenstellen

z.B. "Die Silberausrüstung galt lange als harmlos, in letzter Zeit aber mehren sich kritische Stimmen. Die Behauptung der Textilindustrie, Silber rufe keine Resistenzen hervor, ist mehrfach widerlegt. Erst kürzlich isolierten englische Wissenschafter vom Eastman Dental Hospital in London aus mit Silberamalgam gefüllten und überkronten Zähnen silberresistente Bakterien, die auch unempfindlich gegen die Antibiotika Erythromycin, Ampicillin und Clindamycin waren. Bis jetzt gebe es keine ausreichenden Studien zur Allergisierung, zur Langzeitwirkung auf die natürliche Hautflora, zur Umweltbelastung und vor allem zur möglichen Resistenzentwicklung bei Hautkeimen durch antimikrobielle Textilien, bemängelt Franz Daschner vom Institut für Umweltmedizin und Krankenhaushygiene der Universität Freiburg i. Br"


----------



## Piktogramm (20. Juli 2010)

Zum warm waschen: Denkst du wirklich, dass es umweltschonender ist mit der chemischen Keule und div. anscheinend Ionen die Bakterien und Zellen abtöten können dein Abwasser zu beaufschlagen?

Silberionen und Silber allgemein, bin kein Freund von kleinst Partikeln aus Schwermetallen irgendwie in die Umwelt zu blasen bzw. gar an meinen Körper zu lassen. Normalerweise reicht bei mit ein nicht all zu agresives Waschmittel (für bunte Wäsche zb welches einfach paar Enzyme enthält die im Grunde genau das machen was auch Silber bewirken sollte. Silber bindet ja den Schwefel aus Eiweißmolekühle und Enzyme zerlegen diese Polypeptide ebenfalls.
Wäsche für Sportklamotten/Impregnierung gibt es meistens als zweite Fuhre als Kleinstwäsche (wenig Wasser) oder besser per Handwäsche (die Mittel sind in Handwäsche meist ergibiger)


----------



## Black Evil (21. Juli 2010)

Silberionen wird schon sehr lange zur Haltbarmachung von Trinkwasser zB auf Schiffen benutzt.


----------



## Bernie09 (22. Juli 2010)

Das einfachste Mittel gegen stinkende Klamotten ist: 

48h in die Gefriertruhe.

Hilft nicht ewig, aber die Truhe läuft ja eh und die Klamotten gehen nicht kaputt. Grund die Corynebacterien sind sehr empfindlich gegen Kälte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (22. Juli 2010)

erst den camelback, jetzt die radklamotten... hätte ich mal nen größeren kühler gekauft


----------



## Black Evil (22. Juli 2010)

Eine Gefriertruhe gehört bei mir seit langem zu den "must-haves" im Haushalt.


----------



## Trailhunterer (22. Juli 2010)

was glaubst du, wie ekelhaft es ist, wenn leute schon beim start beim marathon stinken, als wenn die schon 5 std. hinter sich hätten.

1. ordentliche Körperhygiene vorausgesetzt
2. Unterziehtrikot
3. Trikot drüberziehen
4. Deo verwenden
5. alle max. 10 Wäschen, oder wenns vorher das miefen anfängt, 10 minuten mit Sagrotan oder ähnliches einlegen, danach normal waschen.

Dann sollte der gut riechende bikespass wieder beginnen


----------



## ilex (22. Juli 2010)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> Dann sollte der gut riechende bikespass wieder beginnen



Sagrotan, ich packs nicht. Das gehört in den Bereich von Kliniken, Tierkörperbeseitigungsanstalten und in die Hände von Sauberkeitsneurotikern, aber sonst nirgendwo hin. 

Alles was sich mit dem Wahn einfangen läßt sind Autoimmunerkrankungen. Und ja Menschen riechen, aber um nicht zu stinken hat noch keiner dem Wasser und Seife zur Verfügung stehen ein Desinfektionsmittel gebraucht. 

Wenn du Gerüche nicht ausstehen kannst, einfach mehr trainieren, dann mußt du nicht immer hinterherfahren


----------



## neo-bahamuth (22. Juli 2010)

ilex schrieb:


> Sagrotan, ich packs nicht. Das gehört in den Bereich von Kliniken, Tierkörperbeseitigungsanstalten und in die Hände von Sauberkeitsneurotikern, aber sonst nirgendwo hin.
> 
> Alles was sich mit dem Wahn einfangen läßt sind Autoimmunerkrankungen. Und ja Menschen riechen, aber um nicht zu stinken hat noch keiner dem Wasser und Seife zur Verfügung stehen ein Desinfektionsmittel gebraucht.
> 
> Wenn du Gerüche nicht ausstehen kannst, einfach mehr trainieren, dann mußt du nicht immer hinterherfahren



Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen. Wie auch wir Sportler muss das Immunsystemauch trainiert werden. Leben in klinischen Umgebungen lässt einen bei kleinster Bealstung durch Krankheitserreger doch gleich krank werden.


----------



## Marcov (23. Juli 2010)

Black Evil schrieb:


> Übrigens kann man empfindliche Membran-Klamotten gegen Gerüche am besten einfrieren. Ab und zu sollte man diese dann auch Bügeln.



Membran, und auch alle anderen Polyester und Polyamidstoff darf niemals gebügelt werden, das ist im übertragenden Sinne Plastik.

Silberionen sind bei einigen Herstellern auch schon im Gewebe drin:

http://www.royalbikewear.de/#/produkte/kurzarmtrikots/airpro/

es funktioniert in der Tat langfristig, allerdings sollte man nicht erwarten, dass man nun nach 6 Stunden Training inkl. Trikot ins Kino gehen kann.


----------



## gabarinza (23. Juli 2010)

Marcov schrieb:


> Membran, und auch alle anderen Polyester und Polyamidstoff darf niemals gebügelt werden, das ist im übertragenden Sinne Plastik.



Falsch. Man soll die Membran z.B. Gore-Tex nach dem Waschen sogar bügeln. Natürlich nicht auf der höchsten Stufe. Aber das reaktiviert die Funktionsfähigkeit. Ein Fön geht auch.
Danach Imprägnieren und das Teil ist wieder wasserdicht und atmungsaktiv so guts halt geht.


----------



## polo (23. Juli 2010)

andersrum: waschen, imprägnieren, bügeln.


----------



## powderJO (23. Juli 2010)

ich packe meine immer in den backofen. bügeln ist schließlich was für frauen.


silberionen-zeugs nehme ich nicht, sagrotan aber schon ab und zu. imho ist es normalerweise damit getan die radklamotten grundsätzlich nach jeder tour zu waschen und nix zweimal anzuziehen.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (23. Juli 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> ich packe meine immer in den backofen. bügeln ist schließlich was für frauen.
> 
> 
> silberionen-zeugs nehme ich nicht, sagrotan aber schon ab und zu. imho ist es normalerweise damit getan die radklamotten grundsätzlich nach jeder tour zu waschen und nix zweimal anzuziehen.



Also ich trag jedes Teil immer 2-3x vorm Waschen. Aber ich fahr ja auch allein, da geht das *g* Oder fahr ich vllt. deswegen allein? Man weiß es nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcov (23. Juli 2010)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Also ich trag jedes Teil immer 2-3x vorm Waschen.



auch Hosen?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (24. Juli 2010)

Marcov schrieb:


> auch Hosen?



Aye


----------



## Norman. (26. Juli 2010)

Infernal schrieb:


> fahr langsamer, dann schwitzte weniger -> weniger geruch



@neo-bahamut
Dieses Deo benutze ich auch, ist echt gut, vor allem vom Geruch her XD

Ich weiß nicht, ich denke mal, dass das auch ein bisschen von dem/der Träger/in abhängt, wie er/sie schwitzt. Ich vergesse ab und an schonmal ein nassgeschwitztes T-Shirt vom Training in der Tasche, wenn ich es dann nach einer Woche raushole, denke ich erstmal "OHHH das wird übel". Wenn ich dann die Tasche aufmache müffelt es *kaum*.

Kann aber mal nachschauen, was für ein Waschmittel ich habe.
Frag doch mal im Sportgeschäft nach, der Radhändler kann dir wahrscheinlich nichts sagen.


----------



## fofiman (26. Juli 2010)

Ein Trick aus der Kostümabteilung in Theatern:

frisch vollgeschwitzte Sachen mit z.B. Wodka oder anderem kostengünstigen Alkohol einsprühen, bzw. darin kurz eintauchen.
Das verhindert zumindest den Schweißgeruch.

Ist aber eigentlich als Lösung für Dinge, die man nicht waschen kann oder möchte gedacht.


----------



## dubbel (26. Juli 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> ich packe meine immer in den backofen. bügeln ist schließlich was für frauen.


oder toasten. 
im sommer grillen.


----------



## polo (26. Juli 2010)

fofiman schrieb:


> Ein Trick aus der Kostümabteilung in Theatern:
> 
> frisch vollgeschwitzte Sachen mit z.B. Wodka oder anderem kostengünstigen Alkohol einsprühen, bzw. darin kurz eintauchen.
> Das verhindert zumindest den Schweißgeruch.
> ...


besser: den vodka saufen, dann ist der schweißgestank auch wurscht.


----------



## Norman. (26. Juli 2010)

polo schrieb:


> besser: den vodka saufen, dann ist der schweißgestank auch wurscht.


----------

